

The hardest question on the Y Combinator application - RKoutnik
http://recoding.blogspot.com/2013/02/the-hardest-question-on-ycombinator.html

======
pytrin
If this is the hardest question for you, you are not ready to do a startup.
This is a filtering question - If I'm YC, if even one of the founders is not
able to commit, that's probably an immediate rejection right there.

~~~
lusr
There are plenty of successful founders who didn't quit their jobs immediately
to work on their startup. Not everybody has that luxury. Maybe you meant to
limit your comment specifically to YC startups?

~~~
steventruong
I partially agree with Pytrin. While its true not everyone quits their job to
dive into a startup immediately, its arguable whether or not those are even
startups yet or just projects.

That said, if you aren't at the stage where you can commit to doing a startup,
you probably shouldn't be applying to YC.

------
corry
You know, it's funny - before I quit to do my start-up full-time, I thought
that 'quitting to do my start-up full-time' was what people talked about when
they said "starting up is hard".

After a year of success (pilot customers converting, flirting with
profitability, etc) I'm realizing that planning and executing growth is much
harder.

When you start out, everything that isn't utter failure is a win. When you're
doing well and have lots of different paths you can take, the stakes are a lot
higher, and expectations (your own included) have risen. You have more to lose
and more to win.

The up's get higher and the down's get lower and the decisions more complex.
But creating something from nothing, from pure ingenuity and brow-sweat, is
still the best job in the world.

------
itsybaev
My hardest question was "Please tell us something surprising or amusing that
one of you has discovered."

Since I like mostly stupid and flat humour, which would not be an appropriate
answer on this question, it took me a while to write something more
sophisticated lol

